# Amtrak's X996 The French American



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Came across this interesting piece of railway history today; AMTRAK's X996

Alias "French Fry"


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

We (oui?) had some of the French turbo sets also, different than the Canadian ones: 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=61152


----------

